# Dandi, Dazzle, Liberty, Pokey and Paint Ball



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some pictures from yesterday.  Yesterday was hoof trim and maintenance day for the whole herd and we pulled a few out for pictures. 

Dandi (traditional) is 13 months, Dazzle (black) is 10 months, Liberty (red) is 11 months, Pokey (dappled paint) is 14 months and Paint Ball is 14 months. Pokey is on the small size, but I like her.  Paint Ball is currently bred to Mr. Rich.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm looking forward to November/December when all these girls will be kidding (except Paint Ball). We are having a very difficult time deciding who to breed to what buck but I think we are close to having a plan in place. We might AI two but the other two will be naturally bred.  Dazzle is going to stay here and get bred to Teflon, Liberty's sire. Pokey is getting bred to Dazzle's sire Camo. That will be fun to see those kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone sure looks good!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look Awesome


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm still voting liberty takes a ride with pokey to camo  Dandi sure is a big brick isn't she??? She is now my favorite girl of yours


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Dandi is my favorite too, then Liberty. 

We're pretty decided on bringing Liberty to Camo... we'll probably AI her next time though.  I'd love to get a cool colored buck out of her to use at some point.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You've got some of the prettiest Boers around, I think  I hope I can have some girls as nice as yours someday.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Sydney.  Leslie really helped with our herd quality in the last year or two. 3 of these 5 are all from her herd.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She has really nice goats. I'm going to breed Ellie (from her herd) to a Capriole buck, or one from Dust Devil Ranch (their grand kids/kids' herd). I LOVE their goats, I think the kids are gunna be awesome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! I was planning on breeding Liberty and Dazzle to Capriole's Valor as his kids are awesome... and he has thrown a bunch of paints. But we decided against it. Terry is 4 hours from us and there is some testing she requires that we would need to do first, which would be fine... but it will be easier this year on these first timers to have them bred locally. Maybe next year.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They are about an hour from us (I'm in crystals 4-H club) so it will be easy for us at least


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry for taking over the thread Victoria :lol:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Lovely pictures of such beautiful goats. They always look like they are standing so proud.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.  Dandi is my favorite too, then Liberty.
> 
> We're pretty decided on bringing Liberty to Camo... we'll probably AI her next time though.  I'd love to get a cool colored buck out of her to use at some point.


I've been looking at their kids on face book and they sure are cool looking. Liberty is such a well put together doe I think they would have great kids together......I mean look at Dazzle she is beautiful....but I think her mom is pretty awesome  lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

gorgeous girls, as always! I love Liberty.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

You have such a nice herd!! I do wish my herd was as stocky as your does are. And Liberty looks exactly like one of my doelings that was just born the other day. It's strange. Exactly the same coloring and markings. Just not quite as nice genetics, I reckon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh wow! I'd be in trouble if I lived an hour away from them!!!  I love Capriole goats. 

Thank you! These ones are some of our nicest goats... not all of them look that great.  2 of my other favs aren't pictured here.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------

